# Swap Meet for this event!



## PalmettoDub (Aug 10, 2009)

I am considering heading up a swap meet portion at this event. The cost would be $15 per spot (two car parking slots, tentatively) and would allow you to place a blanket and sell your stuff. Hit me up with your comments and concerns.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## NolanG (Jan 20, 2013)

Where is the swap meet? You guys have any other information of other events that happens for the 2014 season?? My daughter (age 2) and myself want to go and put our car in some shows.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

NolanG said:


> Where is the swap meet? You guys have any other information of other events that happens for the 2014 season?? My daughter (age 2) and myself want to go and put our car in some shows.


It would have been at the event in Estero, FL. But at this time I see no interest. 

No, we only have one event per year at this time. 

Euro Tripper 2 - Feb 7-8, 2014, Estero, FL http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6138706


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepe852 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have not heard much about that event where I can get more information about Swap Meet


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

pepe852 said:


> I have not heard much about that event where I can get more information about Swap Meet


Swap never generated much interest. There are two guys selling some MK1 parts, but thats it.


----------

